# First trip; Hurricane Skimmer 128



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Finally got to go today. Launched at the oyster pile landing in Bagdad and paddled/"fished" about 2 hours. A little nervous at first as the boat was a little more "tippy" than I am used to, but after I got settled in I felt much more comfortable and stable. Boat has a low profile and you sit very low in it adding to the stability.

Paddled really nicely even into the wind/current. Very dry and comfortable seat. Best part was picking it up and carrying it to the truck one-handed... Wind and boat traffic made fishing difficult but overall I am very pleased and can't wait to get out again.

P_


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

It's a fun boat to paddle. Super fast too but it's definitely pretty tippy. Didn't take long to get comfortable though


----------

